# Fishbowl questions?



## Brens (Apr 26, 2011)

Just wondering, what does it take to get a nice lip on wheels?

Many BBS RSs have this look, where the lip sticks out further than the tire?


----------



## TomA3 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Stretch*

I think what you are referring to is the stretch. You just take a smaller width tire and "stretch" it onto the rim.


----------



## Brens (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah that's what I thought. Is this safe? I know its commonly done , but there's no other issues with it?


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

You need 3" lips.


----------

